

Are robots actually going to steal our jobs? - rezamoaiandin
https://salt.agency/blog/are-robots-going-to-steal-our-jobs/

======
zarify
Planet Money did a series of podcast episodes on this which were quite
interesting (there were some low points there too, but on the whole I think
the series of episodes came out at a net positive).

First in the series:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/05/06/404701816/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/05/06/404701816/episode-621-when-
luddites-attack)

------
nitin_flanker
This is a great post. The link at the end of the post gives a great insight of
what kind of jobs are going to become obsolete for a human to pursue.

What I think is some of those jobs are already automated in lots of countries.
And there are some jobs that are falling in high risk bracket, however, that's
not going to happen. For example, poeple argue that in future, waiters will be
replaced by Robots and I feel that this is highly unlikely.

~~~
rezamoaiandin
I don't think it will be unlikely that waiters will be replaced by Robots as
it's already happening:

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/16/japans-robot-
ho...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/16/japans-robot-hotel-a-
dinosaur-at-reception-a-machine-for-room-service)

But we shouldn't worry about it as creating robots are creating more jobs for
us and pushing human being from being simple to more complex creatures and
think better so its like being competition with someone else and hence pushes
us further!

